# Please help! Looking for a Lie-Nielsen hand plane!!



## Flyfishercat (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi all!
Yes, there are some girls lurking about too!

I am a very small woman. As in under 5 feet- my hands are very small and narrow- what others call "dainty."

I am looking for a very narrow single hand plane for my Bamboo rod building projects.
I have tried Stanley and Veritas. While they are Good, they are waaayyy too big for my hands. I cannot hold one well because they are too wide for my hands.

If you have a Lie-Nielsen plane, I will gladly buy it from you, or if there is another brand that is single handed and narrow, I would appreciate it.

Thank you,
Cat


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

LN planes are very hard to find right now. Jim Bode sometimes has them and sells them for double retail prices. Best bet is find an older Stanley #3 or 5 1/4 Junior Jack. Another option is to make your own tote following Paul Sellers advice, you can just make it fit your hand.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Have you tried a small block plane? They are designed to be one handers. A spoke shave may be an option if you have something to hold the work. Although LN make fine planes there is nothing special about that brand. They hold their value very well so if in stock you will likely pay somewhat close to that in the used market.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Small hands I would say a #2 size plane. Some go for less than LN planes.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Lie-Nelson makes a lot of planes what size are you looking for? The violin makers plane is their smallest I believe, at 1 3/16" wide I can't imagine that it would too wide for anybody. It looks like they are in stock too.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I agree a #2 is a nice sized plane for small hands. I have these from when the Neices and Nephews were kids, and wanted to help in the shop. A dollar is 6" long for comparison.




























Then there are always block planes too.


----------



## MikeJ70 (Jul 18, 2018)

You stated that you tried both Stanley and Veritas and they were both too big for your hands and now you are looking for a Lie-Nielsen. All three of those are just name brands so it doesn't tell us anything.

The first thing you need to understand is that there are many different types and sizes of hand planes. To generalize, each type and size is made for a specific task and for the most part, most of the manufacturers make the same types and sizes of planes. I don't want to go into anymore detail then that, so do a little research and you will find a ton of info on what each type and size is used for.

For Bamboo rod making, I would think a concave spokeshave would be the best choice, but a flat spokeshave or a block plane should work well also. Don't get hung up on one brand. Do a little research and find out which one will be best for your needs.

The most critical thing with any tool is learning how to set it up and use it properly. For hand planes, that means learning how to sharpen the blade and then how to adjust the blade to get the desired result. Again, there is a lot of info out there so do some research and find out what works best for you. Generally, the more expensive brands like Lie-Nielsen and Veritas come ready to go and all you need to do is sharpen the blade. A vintage Stanley, on the other hand, might require a lot of work to get it to where it works properly, but once there, it should work as good as any.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Flyfishercat (Sep 1, 2021)

Wow! Thank you everyone for the great replies! I realized that I forgot to mention it must be a hand plane- single handed with an adjustable mouth. 
The reason why I was mentioning Lie- Nielsen is because the width is narrow- perfect for small hands like mine.
I called LN, and even though their website says it has them in stock, sadly they don't.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Wow! Thank you everyone for the great replies! I realized that I forgot to mention it must be a hand plane- single handed with an adjustable mouth.
> The reason why I was mentioning Lie- Nielsen is because the width is narrow- perfect for small hands like mine.
> I called LN, and even though their website says it has them in stock, sadly they don't.
> 
> - Flyfishercat


can you post a link to the one you are talking about? One-handed sounds like you mean a block plane.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I would think a small apron plane is in order. 









Good Luck be patient


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

So you are looking more for something like a Stanley 9 1/2?


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Maybe a Millers Falls 56B low angle block plane. I think you would be pleasantly surprised if you tried one that has been set up properly.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

No need for an adjustable mouth, not the way to control tearout. A Veritas apron plane would be my choice for a block.

An instrument plane might work as well.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

^ yes, sounds like a block plane is wanted. Even a Stanley 60+1/2. It has the advantage of being even narrower (blade is only 1+1/2" compared to 1+5/8" on the 9+1/2), and low angle may be better for bamboo. Or maybe not. Super sharp is always better.

I have one you might be able to try unless you are sure about wanting L-N. Like SMP said, show us pics or links of what you tried and what you want.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

With adjustable mouth, a block plane is the ticket. There are literally dozens of them on eBay, including some Lie-Nielsen ones. Search eBay for "low angle block plane" and see if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Srh888 (Sep 1, 2021)

Bridge City Tool Works (BCTW) has a 'mini' block plane that would be an option. While i can't vouch for this particular plane, my experience with their other planes has been positive.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Just got a LN 102. Totally amazed. I bet it would fit in your hand the way a regular block fits in my big mitts. 
Our local Klingspor has a consignment shelf and there is a #1 there.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi cat, welcome to LJ's.


----------



## Flyfishercat (Sep 1, 2021)

What is Klingapor? It probably is not here in the US. I was told before to get a Stanley 9 1/2. I tried it, but it someplace is too big. I need something with an adjustable mouth. I am going based on what my mentor is teaching me. While o did indeed buy a Stanley 9 1/2, it doesn't have an adjustable mouth. I am so confused. I'm on another forum and everyone had so many different opinions, and told me how much they hated one kind and love another, and then get conflicting information from others that say the opposite.
It seems to me that I won't get the LIe-Nielsen because no one will sell theirs. 
I don't know model numbers- just LN, adjustable mouth standard angle plane that is small and fits in my small hand. 
Why a plane has to be more complicated than just buying a set of allen wrenches is beyond me.
At least with allen wrenches you have 2 kinds, stands and metric!


----------



## Flyfishercat (Sep 1, 2021)

Sorry for the typos! Allen wrenches are either standard or metric. So much easier to choose. I have brought 4 different planes only to return each one because either it was a 2 handed, or it didn't have an adjustable mouth. 
I wish I grew up knowing intrinsically what are the features of each block plane were, so then I could make an informed decision. It's also too bad that I have no idea where to go to a physical store in Los Angeles, try out a few to see how they are size wise. I guess there are no woodworking stores? Or are there?
Thank you again, Fellas.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If you don't want to buy one off eBay, look to see if there is either a Woodcraft (woodcraft.com) or Rockler store near you. They usually have some Wood River brand block planes in stock that you can get your hands on. Someone from there may be able to give you some other brick and mortar stores you can visit. WC and Rockler might even let you try them but note that the demos they have may not be sharp so you may only be able to just see how it feels in your hands. Which brings up another important point. You also need to make sure that you have the means to make them sharp. Almost no planes come sharp and ready to use so you should expect to spend some time with any plane you buy to make it ready to use. If you did not do that with the ones you tried so far, that could be another factor that that is frustrating you.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes it is. Chain of woodworking stores. This one happens to be in Cary, NC
https://www.woodworkingshop.com/

Among other things, well respected for their abrasives. I believe their house brand router bits are Whiteside.

Lie Nelison, Veritas, Clifton. Top of the line. Bridge City HP-8 s an odd one, but the highest quality. 
Wood River you can tune up to be equal
Taylor (Taytools) takes a little more work but getting into the iffy machining
Old Stanly, Recors, GreatNeck, all can be tuned up. 


> What is Klingapor? It probably is not here in the US. I was told before to get a Stanley 9 1/2. I tried it, but it someplace is too big. I need something with an adjustable mouth. I am going based on what my mentor is teaching me. While o did indeed buy a Stanley 9 1/2, it doesn't have an adjustable mouth. I am so confused. I'm on another forum and everyone had so many different opinions, and told me how much they hated one kind and love another, and then get conflicting information from others that say the opposite.
> It seems to me that I won't get the LIe-Nielsen because no one will sell theirs.
> I don't know model numbers- just LN, adjustable mouth standard angle plane that is small and fits in my small hand.
> Why a plane has to be more complicated than just buying a set of allen wrenches is beyond me.
> ...


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I would probably just get a Stanley 60 1/2. it has an adjustable mouth like you want and is pretty small. Its my main block plane. The Lie Nielsen copy is also supposed to be great, and is Chris Schwarz's favorite block plane ever made. I got my old Stanley for about $50 shipped

https://www.ebay.com/p/12011370102

Also, there are TONS of various kinds of allen wrenches! I have SAE and metric sets, t-handle sets, ball end, long arm etc. There are 475 options at Home Depot alone!!!!

https://www.homedepot.com/b/Tools-Hand-Tools-Hex-Keys/N-5yc1vZc265


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Cat, like said above I would go with a Stanley block plane but having a way to hone the iron is a must. I have tried many sharpening methods but diamond stones are the best these are working well for me. A sharp iron will easily cut a sheet of paper and between sharpening you can refresh with a strop. It is amazing how I despised my dads old Craftsman plane only to find out that if you tune and sharpen the plane almost any can be a good user.

Next question, I think you are making bamboo rods but what are you doing with the plane? Are you just smoothing the ridges out of the natural taper or are you trying to reduce the fat end to match the narrow? I only ask because I have a stand of bamboo behind my shop and never thought about what I can do with it.


----------



## Flyfishercat (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi there.
To answer your question, bamboo rods are made of Tonkin cane, imported from China. Sure, you can use the bamboo from a big box store, but it will not have the qualities you need to make a fine rod. The difference is in the fibers in the pith (inside) of the bamboo.

You can make chop sticks or knitting needles with most any type of bamboo you have laying around.

To answer your other question- the 1/4 inch bamboo strips are laid on something called a planing form. It is 2 pieces of metal that are 5-6 feet long. You set the depth according to the dimensions of the rod you are going to make.
Let me caution you- making bamboo rods for fly fishing takes you down a very very very deep rabbit hole. 
I have only gotten to splitting, beveling and heat treating my cane. I still have loads of planing to the correct dimensions and too many steps to mention here.
I'm lucky to have a mentor to assist me in this.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Cat girl don't worry you'll eventually get a hand plane. How's your sharpening setup Lie Neilson A2 blades are not that friendly to sharpen.
Hopefully you have a good teacher you could easily spend hundreds to find a sharpening system that works for your bamboo.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to LumberJocks!

IMHO - your mentor should give you link to the plane you need/want.
Sorry, but if LN is sold out, have to wait like rest of waiting on supply chain disasters create by Covid.

LN offers the very small 212 scraping plane in grooved version (for rod makers), but like the low angle block plane with grooved bottom, site links has been removed? They may be discontinued, and no longer available. Give them a call, and see if they make you one.

Not sure you even want the LN 60-1/2 clone with grooved bottom. it is over 6" long and same 1-3/4 width as your 9-1/2?
Did find that Jim Bode has used LN grooved bottom block plane for sale:
https://www.jimbodetools.com/products/lie-nielsen-low-angle-block-plane-with-rod-makers-groove-sole-mint-93369
Considering a new 60-1/2 block plane is $175, his price is steal on discontinued/rare model. 
Plus no waiting, dive straight into the rabbit hole.

Regardless, based on my limited knowledge, rod makers can use any block plane, or even a small scraper plane. The choice of model is decided by user, NOT some random folks in online forum.

Many rod makers suggest a grooved base block plane or scraping plane, coupled with a long fixture to control the size of bamboo rod. With a grooved base plane, can use less expensive wooden jig to hold bamboo. With an expensive metal jig, can use any old block plane.

Stanley makes massive number of planes. Look at this site for long and complicated list:
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html

Suggest that the Stanley 9-1/2 you bought was wrong size at 1-3/4"w. Suggest you will prefer using a #18 knuckle cap plane (1-5/8w) instead. Another small plane is Stanley #60-12 with is only 1-1/2" wide. Given a choice, the knuckle cap has much more comfortable grip, but the 60-1/2 is smaller.

FWIW -Stanley made smaller planes (#100, #101), but they don't have adjustable mouth. But as others have said, adjustable mouth is a luxury. If you want the smallest plane size, there is not enough room for an adjustable mouth. Plus, it is really not needed with proper tool setup and very sharp blade.

You mention Lee Valley, but I doubt you saw their smallest planes:

Lee Valley Apron Plane with 1-5/8 wide body, 1-1/4 blade is smaller than any Stanley block plane:
https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/hand-tools/planes/block/46791-veritas-apron-plane?item=05P2771

or the even smaller pocket plane with 1-1/4 body, and 7/8 wide blade:
https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/hand-tools/planes/block/76879-veritas-pocket-plane?item=05P6501

I own the apron plane. Have never wanted an adjustable mouth on it. Own several of the Stanley block planes with adjustable mouth, and they rarely if ever have opening changed.

If you want to completely ridiculous about tool size, look at the LV miniature plane at only 3-1/2" long:
https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/hand-tools/miniature-tools/planes/75057-veritas-miniature-bench-plane?item=05P8222








Again, it is too small to have an adjustable mount.

Suggest you either get used to a larger plane, or give up your desire for adjustable mouth.

Best Luck.


----------



## MikeJ70 (Jul 18, 2018)

> Let me caution you- making bamboo rods for fly fishing takes you down a very very very deep rabbit hole.


The same can be said for buying hand planes.

The availability of woodworking tools right now is crazy. Prices on Ebay are through the roof, and manufacturers stock is limited or back ordered. Be patient and keep searching and you will soon find something that will work for you. I believe the Lie-Nielsen plane you seek is the 60-1/2 adjustable mouth block plane. I just went to their website and it says they are in-stock and are priced at $175. Here's the link: https://www.lie-nielsen.com/products/adjustable-mouth-block-planes-?path=block-planes&node=4072 . If they are not in-stock, you can still order one and it will be shipped when it becomes available. You should be able to call and they can give you an estimated availability date.



> I am so confused. I'm on another forum and everyone had so many different opinions, and told me how much they hated one kind and love another, and then get conflicting information from others that say the opposite.


Yep. Take every opinion and suggestion with a grain of salt. What works for one, may not work for another. Through trial and error you will find out what works for you.


----------



## Srh888 (Sep 1, 2021)

The BCTW HP-8 mini block plane happens to be on sale 46% off on their site…$89. Which is a great deal considering It comes with depth skids - which seems like would be useful in rod making. They have a good return policy if you aren't satisfied.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome to LJ's Cat

If you think people have different opinions on which plane to pick, wait until you ask about how to sharpen one 

The main problem is that everyone is right (well, most everyone), given the differences in hand size, grip, height, use etc what works for someone won't work well for someone else.

So, saying that (and not knowing enough about bamboo fly fishing rods to give an informed opinion) I'll throw my hat in the ring with a couple of observations.

1) High end planes like Lie-Nielsen are good but spendy, if you have the cash they are worth it as you won't need to fettle it in (you mentioned you had a mentor who may, or may not, be of help getting an Antique plane running right)

2) Adjustable mouths/throats/beds are a great idea, in theory, but pretty much everyone gets them set up for their preference and leaves them after that (Here at least, although we tend to have a plane for every occasion instead of just one)

Mostly it depends on what you are using the plane for, then down to personal preference.

OK, I've just watched 2 you tube videos now so am officially an internet expert.
As near as I can tell you are using the plane to reshape the riven bamboo section to a triangle using something vaguely along these lines as a depth stop/template (one video used a more high tech adjustable version).








If that's right, pretty much anything will work so it's down to what feels right for you.

Personally I'd use a small coffin plane, hell, from a bodgers point of view I could put in an argument for a shavehorse and drawknife, but that's not going to help much as you are almost definitly not going to end up using either of them.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Be sure to check if it is a "left-handed" or "right handed" plane before buying. ;-)


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> Be sure to check if it is a "left-handed" or "right handed" plane before buying. ;-)
> 
> - controlfreak


Hah, you mock CF but planes are made for left or right because the front horn and back palm rests are different shapes.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Be sure to check if it is a "left-handed" or "right handed" plane before buying. ;-)
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> ...


Some of the really early wooden planes had offset handles as well for right handeds


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm kind of surprised that nobody brought up what plane Trump would use…


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> I'm kind of surprised that nobody brought up what plane Trump would use…
> 
> - SMP


Until fairly recently Air Force One


----------



## Flyfishercat (Sep 1, 2021)

Another question for you:
How can you identify if a plane has an adjustable mouth?
I have been looking over the suggestions, and gave up the ghost on getting a lie-Neilsen.
I am told by my mentor that I need to get one with an adjustable mouth.
Thank you!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

A adjustable mouth will have mechanism in the front.









See the round knob it move mouth. Are you in California?


----------



## Flyfishercat (Sep 1, 2021)

Aj,
Thank you for your reply. Now I know what to look for! 
And yes, I am in California. How'd y'a know?


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

If you are I n Northern California you can come by and try some of my planes. I have a block plane the adjustable mouth.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

Bridge City Toolworks HP-8 Mini Block Plane










It's a bit pricey, but it's small (the word "mini" is in the name) and it has an adjustable throat. The depth guides on the sides come off and it's even narrower than in the pic.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

wow, that is good, seems like a great deal. I am very tempted even though I have a dozen other blocks….


----------



## Chairmaker14 (Dec 21, 2016)

I've gotten all 5 planes recently from Lie Neilson that I wanted but it took patience. They had a couple in stock, the others I had to wait for. If you set up an account on Lie Neilson website you can create a wish list and you will be notified the moment they have your wishlist item ready. But, you have to order pretty much the same day….they sell out very fast.


----------



## Flyfishercat (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

